# Are you melancholic?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you seek sadness in music? I seek sadness in music. I am melancholic. I want music to hurt me.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm melancholic by nature. When I'm feeling sad - I often want music to reflect my mood. You don't want an annoying do-gooder telling you to cheer up. That's why I listen to up-beat music when I'm feeling that way inclined. Cheerful music when I'm feeling low is just annoying and makes me feel worse.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Not really. I just seek good music, happy or sad.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Nope. I seek euphoria, joy, exaltation, exultation. Or sometimes an evocation of tranquility. I only become melancholic when I think about the present and the future of the biosphere.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I suffer from bouts of "melancholia" (as I'm sure most people do?), I'm usually able to keep it under control and lift myself back up. When I'm depressed, I do not want to listen to overly cheery music, nor do I want to listen to overly depressing music. Rather, I either seek music that is more neutral in its emotive properties or I'll seek darker, more aggressive music, think Beethoven's Coriolan Overture, Bruckner's Ninth, Stravinsky's Rite, or Mahler's Sixth. When I'm feeling great, I want to be uplifted, which is one reason why (one of many) Beethoven is my favorite composer, there is a inherent joy in his music that I cannot find in anyone else. No other composer has put an actual smile on my face more than Beethoven.

I find that my mood is heavily affected by music, and not just classical, but any kind of music. I don't know what that says about me, but I've always wondered why I'm so prone to have my mood altered by hearing a sad or happy pop song on the radio, why Debussy evokes such strong nostalgia, why Beethoven's Seventh makes me wanna get up and dance, etc. etc. I even avoid certain music at times because I know it will evoke too strong of a feeling in me. I know that not everyone is like this, I've discussed this with friends and many have told me that music does not have the same effect on them.

Edit. When I'm feeling good, I don't just seek uplifting music, I seek all kinds of music, as long as it's good! I find I'm more drawn to darker, serious or "profound" music overall.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a strong sense of nostalgia which can make me both happy or sad, or both at the same time. Life goes too fast and I hate getting older.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Definitely agree. Probably why attracted to requiems, dirges, Dowland (Lachrimae), and folia music.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

You will have to judge my music for yourself.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Beethoven had terrible rotting intestines when he got older, but he was an epic and earthy fellow, this did not prevent him from composing the 9th. The worst composer's on the planet are melancholy; sad composers should be exterminated to spare the rest of the human race. Sad composers are weak, we need powerful composers only. It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter. Sorry but no one can argue against the facts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Beethoven had terrible rotting intestines when he got older, but he was an epic and earthy fellow, this did not prevent him from composing the 9th. The worst composer's on the planet are melancholy; sad composers should be exterminated to spare the rest of the human race. Sad composers are weak, we need powerful composers only. It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter. Sorry but no one can argue against the facts.


I'll break it to you gently, then, Klassic. I'm afraid I'm going to suggest that these are not, in fact, facts, but your idiosyncratic personal beliefs.

I imagine that you'll disagree, but I'll be happy to receive any adequately referenced evidence for these assertions.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> Nope. I seek euphoria, joy, exaltation, exultation. Or sometimes an evocation of tranquility. I only become melancholic when I think about the present and the future of the biosphere.


I agree, I am more this way too. The greatest feelings for me come from richly exciting and uplifting music. In minor key works like Beethoven's 5th or Mahler's 2nd, o enjoy tremendously the sweet relief in A flat, the paralell major, that is often well used in these pieces. I like triumph, and moments of sunshine amidst storminess, as well as the reverse. A rich and never wholly sweet happiness is my favorite, but also sheer thrill and intensity is something I enjoy, like in the white hot, almost out of body intensity of the conclusion of Nielsen's 5th. And the best of both worlds in the rapturous finales of Tchaikovsky 1 or Dvorak 8.

That is what I crave in romanticism the most, but I gained a more complex pallete over the years and now richly appreciate Brahms and other such deeply introspective composers.

In older music, I enjoy the intellectual mystery and the lively wit, as well as the often "pure" and luminous quality of the music.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Perfect music for you:






Not a full version tho.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'll break it to you gently, then, Klassic. I'm afraid I'm going to suggest that these are not, in fact, facts, but your idiosyncratic personal beliefs.
> 
> I imagine that you'll disagree, but I'll be happy to receive any adequately referenced evidence for these assertions.


But I already refuted what you said when I said no one can argue against the facts. Sorry but truth is truth. You can try to argue all day long but it won't work, no one can refute the facts.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Those are facts, they are studies. There is a difference.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Klassic said:


> But I already refuted what you said when I said no one can argue against the facts. Sorry but truth is truth. You can try to argue all day long but it won't work, no one can refute the facts.


Now THAT is some "logic", right there. Yikes.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

DiesIraeCX said:


> Now THAT is some logic, right there. Yikes.


O ya, you think that was good, you should see me prove the existence of God.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't seek sadness in music but take it as it comes. I do enjoy a good melancholic violin piece at times though.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Klassic said:


> O ya, you think that was good, you should see me prove the existence of God.


No, I don't think that was good. At all. I think it's frighteningly bad logic.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Klassic said:


> O ya, you think that was good, you should see me prove the existence of God.


This is a hitcher hikers guide to the galaxy proof?


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I do enjoy a good melancholic violin piece at times though.


Which one(s)? (if you do mind my asking)


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Klassic said:


> But I already refuted what you said when I said no one can argue against the facts. Sorry but truth is truth. You can try to argue all day long but it won't work, no one can refute the facts.


Hmmm. We'd like to believe you, if you just pointed us to the evidence. As a quick couple examples trending the opposite, Ernest Hemingway and Robin Williams were incredible geniuses in their art forms, but we're often severely depressed and suicidal (as we've seen).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You have a fact? Watch this. "Fact, I refute thee _thus_!" (imagine a might kick) See how easy that was?

Apologies to Dr. Johnson.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

KenOC said:


> You have a fact? Watch this. "Fact, I refute thee _thus_!"(imagine a might kick).


Sorry, but merely saying you would kick me is not a refutation of a fact, I'm afraid you need to study up on your logic.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

atsizat said:


> Do you seek sadness in music? I seek sadness in music. I am melancholic. I want music to hurt me.


Yes I see madness in some music that was likely to convey such emotions. They are wonderful great pieces that are able to do that well.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Beethoven had terrible rotting intestines when he got older, but he was an epic and earthy fellow, this did not prevent him from composing the 9th. The worst composer's on the planet are melancholy; sad composers should be exterminated to spare the rest of the human race. Sad composers are weak, we need powerful composers only. It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter. Sorry but no one can argue against the facts.


I agree 100% AND I'm glad to finally have found a reference right here!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Klassic said:


> *Sorry, but merely saying you would kick me is not a refutation of a fact, I'm afraid you need to study up on your logic.*


You're right of course.

But there is logic to what the illustrious Dr. is saying.

It might take awhile, and the logic employed may be tortuous, but finding all possible logical relations between a finite collection of sets is not a matter of 'If' but 'Venn.'


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> You're right of course. But there is logic to what the illustrious Dr. is saying. It might take awhile, and logic may be tortuous, but finding all possible logical relations between a finite collection of sets is not a matter of 'If' but 'Venn.'


finally someone agrees with me!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like a lot of melancholic music, but generally don't listen to it when I'm feeling melancholic myself.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Klassic said:


> Beethoven had terrible rotting intestines when he got older, but he was an epic and earthy fellow, this did not prevent him from composing the 9th. The worst composer's on the planet are melancholy; sad composers should be exterminated to spare the rest of the human race. Sad composers are weak, we need powerful composers only. It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter. Sorry but no one can argue against the facts.


I think Klassic is engaging in a little joke. He can't be serious, and that's a fact.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Klassic said:


> Sorry, but merely saying you would kick me is not a refutation of a fact.


Sir, I would not kick thee for the world! I kicked your fact. And it was an effective kick, I assure you.

BTW, you earlier wrote, "But I already refuted what you said when I said no one can argue against the facts."

If you think people cannot argue against facts, then your experiences in life are curiously limited. This forum alone has thousands of examples.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

For some great battles against facts, look at just about any YouTube comments section. If you want more, Google what they say. Many people engage in the art of arguing with facts.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> I think Klassic is engaging in a little joke. He can't be serious, and that's a fact.


Hate to say it, but the only joke here is people who don't understand logic. It is vary hard to livee in a world wer being smart meens you have two explain everything to everyone else.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

It helps to be funny. Something you have not mastered yet.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Stirling said:


> It helps to be funny. Something you have not mastered yet.


Sorry man, but logic was not meant to be funny. I don't make the facts I just distribute them. Not my fault if people don't like them or can't handle them. This is out of my control, but I am willing to be persecuted to bring people the truth. This is because I care.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Stirling said:


> It helps to be funny. Something you have not mastered yet.


Well that's an unfunny and sarcastic comment! Maybe some mastering is needed there.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Essentially, I would say yes to the OP question. I prefer music that has some pathos to it, which classical music does so well.

I'm reminded of some quote I heard about Russians and Russian music: "Russians are only happy when they are sad"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Klassic said:


> Hate to say it, but the only joke here is people who don't understand logic.


Hmmm... an interesting observation from somebody who stated, as a fact, that "no one can argue against the facts."

I disagree and say you are quite wrong. Now I have argued against your "fact," proving by your own logic that it is no fact at all.

That was really too easy.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Hmmm... an interesting observation from somebody who stated, as a fact, that "no one can argue against the facts."
> 
> I disagree and say you are quite wrong. Now I have argued against your "fact," proving by your own logic that it is no fact at all.
> 
> That was really too easy.


Yes, but you only make this fallacy because you don't understand logic. You prove my point.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Klassic said:


> Sorry man, but logic was not meant to be funny. I don't make the facts I just distribute them. Not my fault if people don't like them or can't handle them. This is out of my control, but I am willing to be persecuted to bring people the truth. This is because I care.


Do you work at it, or does such clueless come from somewhere inside you?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Stirling said:


> Do you work at it, or does such clueless come from somewhere inside you?


Sorry, but merely calling something clueless does not make it clueless. The only thing you have displayed with this word is your inability to understand logic and the power of facts.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a thing for gorgeous music, whether it's pop or classical. I prefer sentimental Paul Simon ballads like "Bookends" and "Love and Hard Times". I also have a thing for slower, beautiful classical music rather than the 1812 Overture kind of bombast.

So yes, I guess I'm melancholic. If there's a cure. Keep it. I like myself just the way I am.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Klassic said:


> But I already refuted what you said when I said no one can argue against the facts. Sorry but truth is truth. You can try to argue all day long but it won't work, no one can refute the facts.


Prove it.. What are these facts you speak of?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Klassic said:


> O ya, you think that was good, you should see me prove the existence of God.


Descartes already did this, your a few centuries to late.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm usually pretty cheerful, but the music I usually choose to listen to sure ain't.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> You're right of course.
> 
> But there is logic to what the illustrious Dr. is saying.
> 
> It might take awhile, and the logic employed may be tortuous, but finding all possible logical relations between a finite collection of sets is not a matter of 'If' but 'Venn.'


Here, here... and glad to see you back Marschallin, you've been missed.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

We're only alive for a short period of time — melancholy is a waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Beethoven had terrible rotting intestines when he got older, but he was an epic and earthy fellow, this did not prevent him from composing the 9th. The worst composer's on the planet are melancholy; sad composers should be exterminated to spare the rest of the human race. Sad composers are weak, we need powerful composers only. It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter. Sorry but no one can argue against the facts.


Worth repeating I think, for a second laugh.

And that apostrophe is incorrect.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Beethoven had terrible rotting intestines when he got older, but he was an epic and earthy fellow, this did not prevent him from composing the 9th. The worst composer's on the planet are melancholy; sad composers should be exterminated to spare the rest of the human race. Sad composers are weak, we need powerful composers only. It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter. Sorry but no one can argue against the facts.


I must admit, I'm now somewhat confused. Was this intended as satire, Klassic?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Morimur said:


> We're only alive for a short period of time - melancholy is a waste of time.


Not a waste of time for people who like to be melancholic or like melancholic music. It's an emotional state like any other. We're not robots and defines us as humans.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Morimur said:


> We're only alive for a short period of time - melancholy is a waste of time.


My dear fellow I've told you this before everything is a waste of time..


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As a meta commentary on this thread and others in talkclassical: it seems talkclassical has entered the age of arguing about nothing without even a pretense anymore. Very well then.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> Prove it.. What are these facts you speak of?


Listen, to all the people on here that tried to persecute me for being logical and telling the true facts, when you come back to this posting in 1000 years with a computer-brain and read what I wrote you will finally understand. This is all I can say because my mind is tired from dealing with so much illogicalness. It takes great courage and mental power to tell the truth like I did.

P.S. you're all lucky we were not having a debate discussing the existence of God.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Listen, to all the people on here that tried to persecute me for being logical and telling the true facts, when you come back to this posting in 1000 years with a computer-brain and read what I wrote you will finally understand. This is all I can say because my mind is tired from dealing with so much illogicalness. It takes great courage and mental power to tell the truth like I did.
> 
> P.S. you're all lucky we were not having a debate discussing the existence of God.


How is it at all illogical to ask for proof.. You will now begin to be persecuted by me if you continue down this road without posting valid references or studies suggesting "It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter". Don't descend into nonsense just to shy away from a challenge which happens to be a perfectly logical response.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> How is it at all illogical to ask for proof.. You will now begin to be persecuted by me if you continue down this road without posting valid references or studies suggesting "It is a scientific fact that happy people are always smarter than sad people; it is also a scientific fact that happy music makes you smarter". Don't descend into nonsense just to shy away from a challenge which happens to be a perfectly logical response.


This is the best reply ever! I nearly fell out of my chair... The reason it's so great is because it's the perfect logical response to my illogicality. I think I owe OP a major apology for derailing this thread. I just couldn't help myself... forgive me brothers and sisters. If you read back over this exchange I think it comes out as being quite hilarious. I agree with nearly everyone on this thread regarding melancholy music: I love melancholy music. This is why I struggled against Haydn for so long. He tends to be more up-beat. Forgive me OP and all others involved. Hopefully I was not the only one to extract a laugh from this exchange.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Klassic said:


> This is the best reply ever! I nearly fell out of my chair... The reason it's so great is because it's the perfect logical response to my illogicality. I think I owe OP a major apology for derailing this thread. I just couldn't help myself... forgive me brothers and sisters. If you read back over this exchange I think it comes out as being quite hilarious. I agree with nearly everyone on this thread regarding melancholy music: I love melancholy music. This is why I struggled against Haydn for so long. He tends to be more up-beat. Forgive me OP and all others involved. Hopefully I was not the only one to extract a laugh from this exchange.


Oh Klassic, you trickster... I shall have to keep my "computer brain"'s eye on you.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> Oh Klassic, you trickster... I shall have to keep my "computer brain"'s eye on you.


You're reply was splendid (and I don't mean in a condescending way). You totally rebutted my false assertions, " You will now begin to be persecuted by me if you continue down this road without posting valid references or studies..." This is totally correct, logical and tight. I agree. I can see *Meister* has a real back bone. I like it. No shame here, you put in my place with swiftness.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Klassic said:


> You're reply was splendid (and I don't mean in a condescending way). You totally rebutted my false assertions, " You will now begin to be persecuted by me if you continue down this road without posting valid references or studies..." This is totally correct, logical and tight. I agree. I can see *Meister* has a real back bone. I like it. No shame here, you put in my place with swiftness.


I would only hope any of you would do the same for me if my nonsense or ego takes over. :tiphat:

Oh and to get the thread back on track... I'm a total fan of melancholy. My ratio of melancholy to joy in music is way in favor of the former. On to more discussions of melancholia...


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

How about a melancholy piece of music:






This is not classical, but oh so lovely.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Not a waste of time for people who like to be melancholic or like melancholic music. It's an emotional state like any other. We're not robots and defines us as humans.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Morimur said:


>


yep, I think that's you. :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> Here, here... and glad to see you back Marschallin, you've been missed.


_Danke schon, Herr Kubrick. _


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> We're only alive for a short period of time - melancholy is a waste of time.


Very, very wise words :tiphat:


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> As a meta commentary on this thread and others in talkclassical: it seems talkclassical has entered the age of arguing about nothing without even a pretense anymore. Very well then.


Yes, very PoMo place around here. I imagine almost everyone with ironic waxed mustaches and and framed Derrida quotes above their heads. Maybe a cane for woodduck. Myself I am a simple man - ear wax in my soul patch and and a handwritten Keith Richards note taped to the wall.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> I have a strong sense of nostalgia which can make me both happy or sad, or both at the same time. Life goes too fast and I hate getting older.


I do something nice in my life, anything, like going on a holidays, and I try to enjoy it as much as possible, but sometimes I'm too aware of time passing by... it's like I see myself from a third person perspective and this prevents me from enjoying things to the fullest. When it's over, I look backwards instead of forward and I feel a little sad because it all went by so fast and I feel I could've done more with my time. Sounds like my student life as well. 
In reality it's not so bad, I'm just inclined to think this way. Music can bring up similar feelings.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think moderators should warn people in the title whether the thread is a complete waste of time or not...that would be helpful...


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Could we get back to talk about classic music?


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to think I was, but looking back there was no basis for it at all. If you listen to several pieces by Mozart and are moved by none of them, you can point to the ones in a minor key and say "well, at least I can detect _some_ kind of emotion in that one," perhaps because the major keys are perceived as the default setting, so to speak. Before I really learned to like Mozart that's all I was doing.

Now I think it just depends on which composers and pieces I'm into at the time. When I was all about the Art of Fugue, Corelli's Christmas concerto, and other minor key baroque stuff I thought I preferred sadness and aggression. Then I fell in love with Handel and and couldn't get enough of happiness. And then came Haydn's sturm and drang, and then I switched again when I fell in love with the London symphonies. And so on.

Right now I like happy things the most. 

Btw I always wonder - do the people who claim to only like such and such's minor key works suddenly start to dislike the piece if the mood lightens up somewhere in the middle, as usually happens?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

violadude said:


> I think moderators should warn people in the title *whether the thread is a complete waste* of time or not...that would be helpful...


This is totally subjective.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I think melancholy and music is a completely valid topic here. The OP started an interesting discussion.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I honestly think the number one quality of sad music is the fact that it's always serious.... one must think about this very deeply.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I want music to hurt me.


I would seek help about this. Seeking melancholy certainly does not equate to wanting music to do emotional harm.


----------



## BourbonBlues (Mar 5, 2016)

atsizat said:


> Do you seek sadness in music? I seek sadness in music. I am melancholic. I want music to hurt me.


There is a special place in my heart for the sad, lonely and mournful music. It may not be what I play the most, but it is the music I love the best.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Pugg said:


> *"We're only alive for a short period of time - melancholy is a waste of time."*
> 
> Very, very wise words...


Let me give you far wiser words, tragedy has done more for mankind than comedy.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

I seek energy. 
Whatever the mood. 
Sometimes, mood dictates music preference,
at other times music makes the mood.


----------



## TumultuousHair (Mar 13, 2016)

When I'm feeling blue, seeking melancholic music is what I do.


----------

